# Decent Hijabis checking me out today looking like this



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 2, 2019)

The hotter one was visibly nervous around me and giving me the 'i want to look up at you and suck your dick' eyes 

I gave her the Chad smirk




Do middle easterners have big penis?
Dont know it I can satisfy them with my 5.5 incher its over


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

This account is swnt by the chinese government nice try china


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 2, 2019)

*these whores need to be lapidated for dishonoring the sanctity of islamic modesty*


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> *these whores need to be lapidated for dishonoring the sanctity of islamic modesty*


Most Muslim girls in the west are freaks and dtf when their parents aren’t around. See them when they go off to college


----------



## kamil (Dec 2, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> View attachment 181113
> 
> 
> The hotter one was visibly nervous around me and giving me the 'i want to look up at you and suck your dick' eyes
> ...


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Most Muslim girls in the west are freaks and dtf when their parents aren’t around. See them when they go off to college



not Pakistanis, you degenerate nigger.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> not Pakistanis, you degenerate nigger.


That’s pure cope. Pakistani women in the UK get railed by white chads. 

Anyways Idk why you’re calling me a nigger


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> That’s pure cope. Pakistani women in the UK get railed by white chads.
> 
> Anyways Idk why you’re calling me a nigger



Lmao, doesn't happen. White women are the one getting railed by Asians and Arabs in the UK. 


Because you're a nigger, nigger.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lmao, doesn't happen. White women are the one getting railed by Asians and Arabs in the UK.
> 
> 
> Because you're a nigger, nigger.


You’re coping hard. It’s universally known that’s Pakistani girls like white men. 

White women in the UK aren’t getting railed by Asians. Maybe Arabs but only attractive ones who are high T and low inhib. 

I’m not gonna insult your race or ethnicity. Just know you’re a loser for calling me a nigger. Your country is a backwater.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> You’re coping hard. It’s universally known that’s Pakistani girls like white men.
> 
> White women in the UK aren’t getting railed by Asians. Maybe Arabs but only attractive ones who are high T and low inhib.
> 
> I’m not gonna insult your race or ethnicity. Just know you’re a loser for calling me a nigger. Your country is a backwater.




Lmao, you're the deluded one. White women love Paki cock. The opposite isn't true here.



Deluded nigger, keep braking.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lmao, you're the deluded one. White women love Paki cock. The opposite isn't true here.
> 
> 
> 
> Deluded nigger, keep braking.


You’re a retard. Paki men are seen as undesirable.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> You’re a retard. Paki men are seen as undesirable.




Keep coping. Happens all the time. The rate you see white women sucking Paki cock is extremely high.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Keep coping. Happens all the time. The rate you see white women sucking Paki cock is extremely high.


You’re likely a troll so I’ll stop responding. I’ll just leave this here 



Kennisgeving voor omleiding


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 2, 2019)

@DOggo what the fuck is wrong with you calling @Blackout.xl the N word repeatedly for no reason?

Fucking loser.

Now I will cuck you with your Hojabis


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> You’re likely a troll so I’ll stop responding. I’ll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> Kennisgeving voor omleiding




You're the only troll here. We're discussing the UK here, not the US. How about you staying consistent with your argument? Also, a single anecdote doesn't mean shit.


Holymanro said:


> @DOggo what th fuck is wrong with you calling @Blackout.xl the N word repeatedly for no reason?
> 
> Fucking loser.
> 
> Now I will cuck you with your Hojabis



You won't cuck shit, beaner. Pakistanis don't date outside their race. Cry some more, kiddo.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You're the only troll here. We're discussing the UK here, not the US. How about you staying consistent with your argument? Also, a single anecdote doesn't mean shit.


UK dating trends are not very different from ones in the US. The example still applies 

It’s another example in a massive pool of examples which prove that Pakistani men aren’t desired. You’re coping hard if you think they are. Even when they betabuxx, their SMV is poverty tier. You’re a retard


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You're the only troll here. We're discussing the UK here, not the US. How about you staying consistent with your argument? Also, a single anecdote doesn't mean shit.
> 
> 
> You won't cuck shit, beaner. Pakistanis don't date outside their race. Cry some more, kiddo.



Pakistani women are repulsed by your inbred ass. They let you 5'6 goblins think that you got them on lock down then sneak out and suck white, Hindu and black dick

They feel sorry that you are aesthetic abominations and have failed to integrate into the UK. But then they love to suck some aesthetic white penis, athletic black penis and successful Hindustan penis.

Meanwhile you inbreds are rotting at your local kebab shop.

You are the only immigrant group that has found no place in Britain.


----------



## mikeock (Dec 2, 2019)

That's why you should always go outside and test your SMV in the real world. You could find women who badtastemaxx


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You're the only troll here. We're discussing the UK here, not the US. How about you staying consistent with your argument? Also, a single anecdote doesn't mean shit.
> 
> 
> You won't cuck shit, beaner. Pakistanis don't date outside their race. Cry some more, kiddo.


Let me guess, you are Pakistani


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> UK dating trends are not very different from ones in the US. The example still applies
> 
> It’s another example in a massive pool of examples which prove that Pakistani men aren’t desired. You’re coping hard if you think they are. Even when they betabuxx, their SMV is poverty tier. You’re a retard




>UK dating trends are not very different from ones in the US. The example still applies

Sweeping statement. Provide some statistics, or data.


>It’s another example in a massive pool of examples which prove that Pakistani men aren’t desired. You’re coping hard if you think they are. Even when they betabuxx, their SMV is poverty tier. You’re a retard

A cursory look at data for interracial relationships for Pakistani men, and Pakistani women will tell you otherwise. Pakistani men, while rarely marrying outside their race, are almost double the amount of Pakistani women who date outside their race.


Holymanro said:


> Pakistani women are repulsed by your inbred ass. They let you 5'6 goblins think that you got them on lock down then sneak out and suck white, Hindu and black dick
> 
> They feel sorry that you are aesthetic abominations and have failed to integrate into the UK. But then they love to suck some aesthetic white penis, athletic black penis and successful Hindustan penis.
> 
> ...




Holy shit, I'd smack the shit out of your shitskin face. There's a reason why you beaners get raped by whites, you're pathethic coward shittalkers who've contributed nothing to civilisation or science. You'll never say that shit to a Paki, you'll get fucked up. Fucking low IQ spic shitskin. Keep barking, you look like a weak twink.


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> >UK dating trends are not very different from ones in the US. The example still applies
> 
> Sweeping statement. Provide some statistics, or data.
> 
> ...


Not a single Word 
Keep cryin for BBC while sleeping in shit curry


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Not a single Word
> Keep cryin for BBC while sleeping in shit curry




Ok, nigger. Cry some more. "Paki women love white cock!!!!!!" -- meanwhile, just going outside disproves that. Apes, otherwise known as niggers, with a high opinion of themselves should remember that they're merely lowly subhumans whose kind can never come together to make a coherent, cohesive nation with a functional bureaucracy and judicial system. Instead, niggers can only fight amongst themselves. Niggers are 1 level below Hindustanis, Arabs, and whites. Devolved apes.


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Ok, nigger. Cry some more. "Paki women love white cock!!!!!!" -- meanwhile, just going outside disproves that. Apes, otherwise known as niggers, with a high opinion of themselves should remember that they're merely lowly subhumans whose kind can never come together to make a coherent, cohesive nation with a functional bureaucracy and judicial system. Instead, niggers can only fight amongst themselves. Niggers are 1 level below Hindustanis, Arabs, and whites. Devolved apes.


Jfl like Im gonna read a single Word from this shit post


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Jfl like Im gonna read a single Word from this shit post




It seems like you did. Why are low IQ niggers so see-through? Their thoughts are so easily decipherable.


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Ok, nigger. Cry some more. "Paki women love white cock!!!!!!" -- meanwhile, just going outside disproves that. Apes, otherwise known as niggers, with a high opinion of themselves should remember that they're merely lowly subhumans whose kind can never come together to make a coherent, cohesive nation with a functional bureaucracy and judicial system. Instead, niggers can only fight amongst themselves. Niggers are 1 level below Hindustanis, Arabs, and whites. Devolved apes.


back to /pol/, have sex while your at it.

i would beat your ass if you ever said that shit to me in public. nigga hiding behind a screen, while his women fuck and suck chad and tyrone dick.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> back to /pol/, have sex while your at it.
> 
> i would beat your ass if you ever said that shit to me in public. nigga hiding behind a screen, while his women fuck and suck chad and tyrone dick.



Lol, know your place. A nigger like you won't do shit to me. Apes can't rid themselves of their inherently violent nature, you guys are just pretending at being civilised -- even at that, you fail.


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lol, know your place. A nigger like you won't do shit to me. Apes can't rid themselves of their inherently violent nature, you guys are just pretending at being civilised -- even at that, you fail.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> View attachment 181163



Lol, you do realise Paki men fuck black women all the time? Go outside, you'll see it. Go to numerous forums on the net, you'll hear about them getting pumped and dumped, and then complaining about it.


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lol, you do realise Paki men fuck black women all the time? Go outside, you'll see it. Go to numerous forums on the net, you'll hear about them getting pumped and dumped, and then complaining about it.


Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 2, 2019)

@DOggo 

The funny thing is Pakistanis in the UK try to act exactly like American black gangs- have rap music blaring out of their car, walking around in groups trying to intimidate people in their street.

Nobody cares though. The only thing offensive about them is their smell.

It is true that Pakistanis with good genetics (the few who haven't been ruined by inbreeding) can do okay with women. But they want nothing to do with fanatics like you.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Keep coping
> View attachment 181165




Lol, does the truth hurt? Nigger's deluding himself right here.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> >UK dating trends are not very different from ones in the US. The example still applies
> 
> Sweeping statement. Provide some statistics, or data.
> 
> ...


UK culture is massively influenced by American culture. Which translates to dating trends. 

Pakistani men dating outside their race more than Pakistani women doesn’t disprove the fact that Pakistani men have low SMV. Them rarely dating outside their race alone is a reflection of that 

Pakistanis haven’t contributed shit. They breed with their cousins. Pakistanis talking shit about black People is like throwing stones from a glass house. You got nothing


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lol, does the truth hurt? Nigger's deluding himself right here.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lol, you do realise Paki men fuck black women all the time? Go outside, you'll see it. Go to numerous forums on the net, you'll hear about them getting pumped and dumped, and then complaining about it.


Paki men have tiny dicks. They’re Fucking no body apart from Pakistani girls they meet through arranged marriages. You’re beyond deluded.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 2, 2019)

Even Pakistani Chad Amir Khan got cucked by Anthony Joshua. He even admitted it on Twitter.

FWIW I like Amir.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> @DOggo
> 
> The funny thing is Pakistanis in the UK try to act exactly like American black gangs- have rap music blaring out of their car, walking around in groups trying to intimidate people in their street.
> 
> ...





Asafoetida and Fenugreek are the main spices behind that 'curry' smell -- both spices which are not popular in Pakistani dishes at all. Nice fail, you coping spic. 


You get scared of any Paki that walks by you. I know your kind; talk shit on the net, act like a pipsqueak irl.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 2, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Asafoetida and Fenugreek are the main spices behind that 'curry' smell -- both spices which are not popular in Pakistani dishes at all. Nice fail, you coping spic.
> 
> 
> You get scared of any Paki that walks by you. I know your kind; talk shit on the net, act like a pipsqueak irl.



I've lived in the rich areas my whole life. I've never had to be around a Pakistani.

Kashmiri Muslim girl wanted to fuck me in uni though. Her friend sucked my dick (no lie)


----------



## DOggo (Dec 2, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> I've lived in the rich areas my whole life. Luckily I've never had to be around a Pakistani.
> 
> Kashmiri Muslim girl wanted to fuck me in uni though. Her friend sucked my dick (no lie)




You look poorer than the average poorfag, keep coping. The only person of wealth you'll ever get the chance to talk to is me, faggot.

Lol, Kashmiri Muslims aren't that big of a diaspora -- only 500 families of Kashmiri descent live in the UK. Nice fail, my son. You're probably talking about Mirpuris, who make up 70% of the British Pakistanis, but they are not Kashmiris. Lies after lies, must be sad getting caught out this much, right? Your women suck my dick.


Blackout.xl said:


> Paki men have tiny dicks. They’re Fucking no body apart from Pakistani girls they meet through arranged marriages. You’re beyond deluded.



Lol, you hyped-up ape. Keep crying for us. Jealous that Pakistani women don't marry, or date outside thei race.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You look poorer than the average poorfag, keep coping. The only person of wealth you'll ever get the chance to talk to is me, faggot.
> 
> Lol, Kashmiri Muslims aren't that big of a diaspora -- only 500 families of Kashmiri descent live in the UK. Nice fail, my son. You're probably talking about Mirpuris, who make up 70% of the British Pakistanis, but they are not Kashmiris. Lies after lies, must be sad getting caught out this much, right? Your women suck my dick.
> 
> ...


Why would I cry for a bunch of people who are victims of inbreeding? Pakistan is a literal shithole.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Why would I cry for a bunch of people who are victims of inbreeding? Pakistan is a literal shithole.



Lol, you're an African ape living in African shithole. You worry about getting raped by another nigger tribe in the future. Primitive people who haven't progressed in the last 10,000 years.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lol, you're an African ape living in African shithole. You worry about getting raped by another nigger tribe in the future. Primitive people who haven't progressed in the last 10,000 years.


I don’t live in any African country. Even if I did, it would be better than Pakistan. 

My ancestral homeland (Nigeria) GDP mogs Pakistan into the dirt you fucking retard. Rope immediately


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 3, 2019)

troll? if not what is ya midface length


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 3, 2019)

@DOggo wasn't in UK dumbo.
Does your inbred mind not know there's a world outside the UK?


Pu33 said:


> troll? if not what is ya midface length


Tales from the basement. Get into the real world.

No troll
Never measured midfaced length, only found out about this forum/looxmaxing 10 days ago


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> I don’t live in any African country. Even if I did, it would be better than Pakistan.
> 
> My ancestral homeland (Nigeria) GDP mogs Pakistan into the dirt you fucking retard. Rope immediately




Lol, no it wouldn't. Nigeria is going to collapse in 10 years anyway. Firstly, it has like 10 different religions, with Christianity and Islam being the most dominant. Then it has 5 different tribes, who do some shitty thing where they take turns being the PM. The majority of your economy heavily relies on your oil exports. Tell me the last time when Pakistan had to something like that, LOL.


Holymanro said:


> @DOggo wasn't in UK dumbo.
> Does your inbred mind not know there's a world outside the UK?
> 
> Tales from the basement. Get into the real world.
> ...




Lmao, what's the butthurt? Kashmiris only appear in significant amount in the UK and Canada. The UK, I already told you about that. In the Canada, only 3,000 - so less. Only aussies or Brits say 'uni' -- Kashmiris don't even number in the thousands in Australia. Keep lying, it's getting fun to unravel it.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lol, no it wouldn't. Nigeria is going to collapse in 10 years anyway. Firstly, it has like 10 different religions, with Christianity and Islam being the most dominant. Then it has 5 different tribes, who do some shitty thing where they take turns being the PM. The majority of your economy heavily relies on your oil exports. Tell me the last time when Pakistan had to something like that, LOL.


Pakistan is a shithole, it’s no better than Africa. 

there’s nothing indicating that Nigeria will collapse in 10 years you fool 

Even while depending on oil exports, they still have a bigger economy than Pakistan. Keep coping. Pakistan is a backwater.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Pakistan is a shithole, it’s no better than Africa.
> 
> there’s nothing indicating that Nigeria will collapse in 10 years you fool
> 
> Even while depending on oil exports, they still have a bigger economy than Pakistan. Keep coping. Pakistan is a backwater.




Everything does, LMAO. If your country is playing musical chairs with the fucking president position, based on some shitty archaic tribal system.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Everything does, LMAO. If your country is playing musical chairs with the fucking president position, based on some shitty archaic tribal system.
> View attachment 181184


Literally all of the problems the country is facing now are problems that it’s been facing for decades and no collapse has come yet. How does sharing the presidency between different tribes a sign of collapse when again, it’s been something done since the beginning of the country? You don’t know what you’re talking about at all


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Pakistan is a shithole, it’s no better than Africa.
> 
> there’s nothing indicating that Nigeria will collapse in 10 years you fool
> 
> Even while depending on oil exports, they still have a bigger economy than Pakistan. Keep coping. Pakistan is a backwater.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 3, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> View attachment 181186
> 
> View attachment 181185


Wtf is that


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 3, 2019)

im so glad i dont look like you i might actually sacrifice a goat to the great satan for not cursing me with such a face holy shit ramirez was right


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Wtf is that


Le meme


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 3, 2019)

Pakistanis in UK are fucked 

Whites hate them 
Blacks hate them 
Hindus hate them 
Sikhs hate them 

The only think they had going for them was that they could keep their women on lock.
Because of the smartphone now, they can't even do that.

I wouldn't be surprised if in a few years white nationalists forcibly throw them all out.


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 3, 2019)

guys dont fight we are all subhuman


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 3, 2019)

maxmendietta said:


> guys dont fight we are all subhuman


voice of reason


Blackout.xl said:


> Wtf is that



View attachment 181192


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Literally all of the problems the country is facing now are problems that it’s been facing for decades and no collapse has come yet. How does sharing the presidency between different tribes a sign of collapse when again, it’s been something done since the beginning of the country? You don’t know what you’re talking about at all





Because an impetus is required for it to collapse. With the current powder keg that is evidently forming in Nigeria, it has no realistic chance of remaining as a state.




Holymanro said:


> Pakistanis in UK are fucked
> 
> Whites hate them
> Blacks hate them
> ...




Except no, they fear us. Pakistanis fuck crackers , dindus, and niggers any day of the week. Keep being a deluded shitskin, the facts remain however.


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 3, 2019)

Slayer, gtfo Chad!


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 3, 2019)

Seeing your pic i doubt it


----------



## reptiles (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> You’re coping hard. It’s universally known that’s Pakistani girls like white men.
> 
> White women in the UK aren’t getting railed by Asians. Maybe Arabs but only attractive ones who are high T and low inhib.
> 
> I’m not gonna insult your race or ethnicity. Just know you’re a loser for calling me a nigger. Your country is a backwater.






Coping goyim coping with race rather than accepting the cavill pill know this it's over no matter how hard you try no matter what you do its over you can never be a top 99 percent


Bewusst said:


> Slayer, gtfo Chad!


----------



## Perfectionist (Dec 3, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> Pakistanis in UK are fucked
> 
> Whites hate them
> Blacks hate them
> ...


Nah bro, I’m Pakistani and have so many Pakistani friends, at uni they beat so many different girls, Pakistanis in the UK are different from the Indians in the uk. Tho Pakistani girls do sleep around a lot with black guys and they date black guys more than white guys


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 3, 2019)

Perfectionist said:


> Nah bro, I’m Pakistani and have so many Pakistani friends, at uni they beat so many different girls, Pakistanis in the UK are different from the Indians in the uk. Tho Pakistani girls do sleep around a lot with black guys and they date black guys more than white guys



The truth comes out about Pakistani girls in the UK! No wonder @DOggo the dog hates black guys so much! 

I have nothing against you bro, or any normal Pak guys. I know there are some cool Pakistanis in the UK like Amir Khan type.

At least you're honest about some Pakistani girls. Guys who are moderate and not fanatics like DOggo I'm sure do well.

What do you mean they beat girls, as in they beat them up?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> not Pakistanis, you degenerate nigger.


Bruh face reality I am muslim my self but this is the reality sisters in the West kinda corrupted not all but a lot


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 3, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Bruh face reality I am muslim my self but this is the reality sisters in the West kinda corrupted not all but a lot



This Hojabi today was Iranian (I know a lot if Iranians and know the accent). She was either newly arrived student or on holiday.

Both of them looked very sexually frustrated like they were dying to get fucked. Probably wasn't even my looks, I think it was that they saw someone who looked similar to them who was western (accent), who may be able to give them the dick they are deprived of and nobody would find out.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Dec 3, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> This Hojabi today was Iranian (I know a lot if Iranians and know the accent). She was either newly arrived student or on holiday.
> 
> Both of them looked very sexually frustrated like they were dying to get fucked. Probably wasn't even my looks, I think it was that they saw someone who looked similar to them who was western (accent), who may be able to give them the dick they are deprived of and nobody would find out.


Dont recall asking


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 3, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Dont recall asking



But you must know, in celistani


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 3, 2019)

and instead of talking to them trying to give them your halal sausage you're trying to brag about it on a forum for incels and aspies


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 3, 2019)

shit skin hindu dindu vs shit skin paki dindu


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Dec 3, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> But you must know, in celistani


Nikka I am afghan


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 3, 2019)

this thread got me like


----------



## Perfectionist (Dec 3, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> The truth comes out about Pakistani girls in the UK! No wonder @DOggo the dog hates black guys so much!
> 
> I have nothing against you bro, or any normal Pak guys. I know there are some cool Pakistanis in the UK like Amir Khan type.
> 
> ...


Beat is English slang for having sex


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Asafoetida and Fenugreek are the main spices behind that 'curry' smell -- both spices which are not popular in Pakistani dishes at all. Nice fail, you coping spic.
> 
> 
> You get scared of any Paki that walks by you. I know your kind; talk shit on the net, act like a pipsqueak irl.


no one is scared of pakis. in the uk the only pakis ive ever seen are little manlet framecel subhumans


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> The truth comes out about Pakistani girls in the UK! No wonder @DOggo the dog hates black guys so much!
> 
> I have nothing against you bro, or any normal Pak guys. I know there are some cool Pakistanis in the UK like Amir Khan type.
> 
> ...




Holy shit, did you get your alt to say that? LMAO, FUCKING LMAO. Imagine reaching that far.


GarouTheIncel said:


> Bruh face reality I am muslim my self but this is the reality sisters in the West kinda corrupted not all but a lot



Pakistanis aren't, you stupid Arab.


FatJattMofo said:


> no one is scared of pakis. in the uk the only pakis ive ever seen are little manlet framecel subhumans



You're scared of me, so that's that.


Petsmart said:


> this thread got me like
> View attachment 181300



The thread is mainly a lie conjured up by an ugly looking spic.


----------



## Enlil (Dec 3, 2019)

she was thinking "oh wow look at this beautiful man i really wanna suck his cock all day all night uwu"
lucky bastard


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Holy shit, did you get your alt to say that? LMAO, FUCKING LMAO. Imagine reaching that far.
> 
> 
> Pakistanis aren't, you stupid Arab.
> ...


and how exactly am i scared of some paki nationalist retard ?


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> and how exactly am i scared of some paki nationalist retard ?



'nationalist' -- a Pakistani can't be a nationalist, stupid Gangu.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> 'nationalist' -- a Pakistani can't be a nationalist, stupid Gangu.


yes you can be. retard


----------



## Perfectionist (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Holy shit, did you get your alt to say that? LMAO, FUCKING LMAO. Imagine reaching that far.
> 
> 
> Pakistanis aren't, you stupid Arab.
> ...


Bro, it’s true brown girls love black guys, in uni I always see them hanging around with them, especially Bengali and Indians, some Pakistani too, but Pakistani guys do every type, so many of mates have done Chinese, Blacks and Whites.
Back in sixth form all the brown girls were into brown guys but once they go uni they just fuck up and start bitching with brown guys


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yes you can be. retard



Nope, stupid Gangu critter. "identification with one's own nation and support for its interests, especially to the exclusion or detriment of the interests of other nations."


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Nope, stupid Gangu critter. "identification with one's own nation and support for its interests, especially to the exclusion or detriment of the interests of other nations."


yep. exactly what you are. man you really are fucking stupid.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yep. exactly what you are. man you really are fucking stupid.



Except nope, Pakistan isn't a nation. It's a state, a nation means a specific thing. A nation is a community, or polity, which is established on some 'natural' basis like a common language, religion, ethnicity and history. Pakistan is an Islamic state, a citizen of an Islamic state can't be a nationalist. Islamic forbids nationalism. A Pakistani can't be a nationalist, there isn't a set arbitrary definition that confines what a Pakistani is. All Muslims can be regarded as Pakistanis, if they weren't so cucked. Belief in an Islamic state isn't nationalistic, it's common sense. All Middle Eastern nations can be regarded as being formed on the basis of Haram; their continued existence is an act of Haram. Arabs who are patriotic towards their nations are kuffars. A Pakistani soldier dies as a Shaheed, or a martyr. An Arab or Indian soldier dies as a soldier. Dying for a non-Islamic state is Haram act, thus all dead non-Pakistani soldiers are no doubt burning in hell.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Except nope, Pakistan isn't a nation. It's a state, a nation means a specific thing. A nation is a community, or polity, which is established on some 'natural' basis like a common language, religion, ethnicity and history. Pakistan is an Islamic state, a citizen of an Islamic state can't be a nationalist. Islamic forbids nationalism. A Pakistani can't be a nationalist, there isn't a set arbitrary definition that confines what a Pakistani is. All Muslims can be regarded as Pakistanis, if they weren't so cucked. Belief in an Islamic state isn't nationalistic, it's common sense. All Middle Eastern nations can be regarded as being on the basis of Haram. Arabs who are patriotic towards their nations are kuffars. A Pakistani soldier dies as a Shaheed, or a martyr. An Arab or Indian soldier dies as a soldier. Dying for a non-Islamic state is Haram act, thus all dead non-Pakistani soldiers are no doubt burning in hell.


language: check

religion: check

ethnicity: check

history : check

you are a NATION


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> language: check
> 
> religion: check
> 
> ...



You're an idiot. Pakistan is a state with a multiple amount of 'nations' in it; myriad of ethnicities, languages, and history. Each ethnicity has its own history.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You're an idiot. Pakistan is a state with a multiple amount of 'nations' in it; myriad of ethnicities, languages, and history. Each ethnicity has its own history.


not at all. there are different ethnically dominated areas true but they are not that seperated afaik


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> not at all. there are different ethnically dominated areas true but they are not that seperated afaik



You're rambling. Ethnicities, by their very nature, are separate.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You're rambling. Ethnicities, by their very nature, are separate.


you dont understand what I mean im sure there is links between Indian and paki nationalities. just as how these nationalists are so closly linked it doesnt make too much sense for get to be seperate
they arent really
in geography especially in the punjabs


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 3, 2019)

omg the autism in this thread idk wtf all these ethnicities are and some niggas bringing out chinese terminology like wtf


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you dont understand what I mean im sure there is links between Indian and paki nationalities. just as how these nationalists are so closly linked it doesnt make too much sense for get to be seperate
> they arent really
> in geography especially in the punjabs




India isn't a nation. It can't even be regarded as a cohesive state. It's a mere fragment of a British school of thought, no doubt Hindu dominated, that the Hindustan can be regarded as single country. Hindustan is a region, not a nation. Expecting Hindustan to be one country is like expecting Europe to be a single united country. Expecting disparate peoples' to somehow unite on a intangible, unproven concept of 'India' is silly. India never existed in the past, probably never will in the future. India came in to being from various unique variables that is likely not to be repeated again. Even Britain, with its imperial might, never directly ruled the British Raj in its entirety. They directly ruled India in some places, but mostly via a few powerful vassal states. Indian nationalism is silly.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> India isn't a nation. It can't even be regarded as a cohesive state. It's a mere fragment of a British school of thought, no doubt Hindu dominated, that the Hindustan can be regarded as single country. Hindustan is a region, not a nation. Expecting Hindustan to be one country is like expecting Europe to be a single united country. Expecting disparate peoples' to somehow unite on a intangible, unproven concept of 'India' is silly. India never existed in the past, probably never will in the future. India came in to being from various unique variables that is likely not to be repeated again. Even Britain, with its imperial might, never directly ruled the British Raj in its entirety. They directly ruled India in some places, but mostly via a few power vassal states. Indian nationalism is silly.


yes


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yes




So under what tenets is Indian nationalism based on? A deluded belief that India was a single nation, that there was an 'Indian' civilisation, that there was an 'Indian' religion knows as Hinduism -- which is wholly wrong. Indian nationalists, the Indian right, have a symbiotic relationship with the Indian left or the Indian academic class. This belief of an Indian state is reinforced by various Indian academics who pollute the field with dogmatic nonsense, westerner academics then quote these dogmatic 'academics' thinking they can be regarded as unbiased. And as such, decades and decades of incorrect history is now regarded as true. There has been some sort of realisation in western academia that the nonsense they used to believe in is incorrect, and that's why you see a small minority, ever-increasing though, of western academics who are now sceptical of the Indian narrative purported as factual by Indians.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> So under what tenets is Indian nationalism based on? A deluded belief that India was a single nation, that there was an 'Indian' civilisation, that there was an 'Indian' religion knows as Hinduism -- which is wholly wrong. Indian nationalists, the Indian right, have a symbiotic relationship with the Indian left or the Indian academic class. This belief of an Indian state is reinforced by various Indian academics who pollute the field with dogmatic nonsense, westerner academics then quote these dogmatic 'academics' thinking they can be regarded as unbiased. And as such, decades and decades of incorrect history is now regarded as true. There has been some sort of realisation in western academia that the nonsense they used to believe in is incorrect, and that's why you see a small minority, ever-increasing though, of western academics who are now sceptical of the Indian narrative purported as factual by Indians.


well it is indeed based upon something. the dharmic religion group.
im not sure there has been any "incorrect history" at all tbh.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> well it is indeed based upon something. the dharmic religion group.
> im not sure there has been any "incorrect history" at all tbh.



"*Indian religions*, sometimes also termed *Dharmic religions*, are the religions that originated in the Indian subcontinent"


So nothing, essentially. When does the Indian subcontinent start or end? The Indian subcontinent isn't a set geographical region. It's a rather arbitrary definition, then, say, the Abrahamic religions, which can be traced to 'Abraham' or 'Ibrahim'. Can Hinduism be regared as Dharmic? Considering its origin can be traced to the Indo-Aryans in the Caucasus.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> "*Indian religions*, sometimes also termed *Dharmic religions*, are the religions that originated in the Indian subcontinent"
> 
> 
> So nothing, essentially. When does the Indian subcontinent start or end? The Indian subcontinent isn't a set geographical region. It's a rather arbitrary definition, then, say, the Abrahamic religions, which can be traced to 'Abraham' or 'Ibrahim'. Can Hinduism be regared as Dharmic? Considering its origin can be traced to the Indo-Aryans in the Caucasus.


yes. Hinduism is Dharmic. im sure Buddhism and Jainism can also be same with Sikhism because they share many cultural and origin links to each other. but they are not linked like the Abrahamic religions so. 
the Indian subcontinent is basically this


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yes. Hinduism is Dharmic. im sure Buddhism and Jainism can also be same with Sikhism because they share many cultural and origin links to each other. but they are not linked like the Abrahamic religions so.
> the Indian subcontinent is basically this
> 
> View attachment 181369




There's no geographical barrier to divide the Indian subcontinent from the rest of the world. It's rather arbitrary to say anything from a certain region can be regarded as 'Dharmic'. There's no such ideological similarity as you might see between the Abrahamic religions too.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> There's no geographical barrier to divide the Indian subcontinent from the rest of the world. It's rather arbitrary to say anything from a certain region can be regarded as 'Dharmic'. There's no such ideological similarity as you might see between the Abrahamic religions too.


i allways thought there was a cultural link. I mean its true there is. some traditions are shared between religions for sure. but in ideology there is none. as for the Abraham ones imho


----------



## Cleftcel (Dec 3, 2019)

when you're finished fucking her you should jizz all over a copy of the koran


----------



## Stingray (Dec 3, 2019)

OP I have some bad news..


----------



## spark (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Keep coping. Happens all the time. The rate you see white women sucking Paki cock is extremely high.


lmao everyone hates curries you fucking subhuman


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Dec 3, 2019)

Congratulations OP you just turned yourself into a meme JFL.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Cleftcel said:


> when you're finished fucking her you should jizz all over a copy of the koran




Lol, I use the cross as target practise when I squirt on some white broad's chest.




spark said:


> lmao everyone hates curries you fucking subhuman




Keep crying, cracker. Your women suck our dick.


FatJattMofo said:


> i allways thought there was a cultural link. I mean its true there is. some traditions are shared between religions for sure. but in ideology there is none. as for the Abraham ones imho



A link, sure. But not enough where you can justify their linkage into a religious branch.


----------



## spark (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lol, I use the cross as target practise when I squirt on some white broad's chest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how you're treated in England, keep coping


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

spark said:


> This is how you're treated in England, keep coping





Not watching some shitty film, jfl. Skinheads got fucked up by Pakis and Sikhs back in the days.


----------



## spark (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Not watching some shitty film, jfl. Skinheads got fucked up by Pakis and Sikhs back in the days.


I timestamped the scene brainlet.


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Dec 3, 2019)

@medialcanthuscel does op have the longest midface youve ever seen?


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

spark said:


> I timestamped the scene brainlet.



Lmao, no you didn't. Fucking dickwad. Skinheads got slapped around regardless.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lol, I use the cross as target practise when I squirt on some white broad's chest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cope harder you fucking worthless Muslim shitskin the only women you're able to get are opressed insecure woman with headscarves on, never heard of a religion so incel HAHAHA


Blackout.xl said:


> You’re likely a troll so I’ll stop responding. I’ll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> Kennisgeving voor omleiding


The guys a cringy wannebe nationalist that does nothing but cry for curries here and praise Shitistan, I'm genuinely convinced he's THAT delusional🤣


DOggo said:


> Lmao, you're the deluded one. White women love Paki cock. The opposite isn't true here.
> 
> 
> 
> Deluded nigger, keep braking.


You guys are both repulsive to white women stop the copes


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Cope harder you fucking worthless Muslim shitskin the only women you're able to get are opressed insecure woman with headscarves on, never heard of a religion so incel HAHAHA
> 
> The guys a cringy wannebe nationalist that does nothing but cry for curries here and praise Shitistan, I'm genuinely convinced he's THAT delusional🤣
> 
> You guys are both repulsive to white women stop the copes




My favourite Dutch stalker is here, lmao. Couldn't resist, could you? Dutch women are the most easiest women on this planet. I don't count fucking them as an accomplishment. Now cry some more for me, dicklet virgin.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> My favourite Dutch stalker is here, lmao. Couldn't resist, could you? Dutch women are the most easiest women on this planet. I don't count fucking them as an accomplishment. Now cry some more for me, dicklet virgin.


I'm laughing out loud reading all the delusional garbage you just typed. Imagine barking and trolling so much on a site you NEVER EVER even showed pics of yourself on, I'm in utter shock.

Not only did you just claim to fuck Dutch women which we all know your deluded shitskin ass didn't, you also claimed to be a lawyer, be taller than 5'11 and consider it Manlet tier as a Paki and how you were gonna arrive to the Netherlands to fight me which still, you haven't given any updates on.

Take your Koran, stick it up your ass and jump of a bridge. I wouldn't have breathed for 1 second if I was in your position, failure.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm laughing out loud reading all the delusional garbage you just typed. Imagine barking and trolling so much on a site you NEVER EVER even showed pics of yourself on, I'm in utter shock.
> 
> Not only did you just claim to fuck Dutch women which we all know your deluded shitskin ass didn't, you also claimed to be a lawyer, be taller than 5'11 and consider it Manlet tier as a Paki and how you were gonna arrive to the Netherlands to fight me which still, you haven't given any updates on.
> 
> Take your Koran, stick it up your ass and jump of a bridge. I wouldn't have breathed for 1 second if I was in your position, failure.




>Not only did you just claim to fuck Dutch women which we all know your deluded shitskin ass didn't,

White women are the easiest women in the world. Fucking them is not an accomplishment. 

> you also claimed to be a lawyer

Lmao, dumb fuck. I was larping as my friend, who is an ISL high court lawyer. 


>be taller than 5'11 and consider it Manlet tier as a Paki


Lol, 5'11 is nothing with good nutrition. 6'0 the bare minimum. 


>ow you were gonna arrive to the Netherlands to fight me which still, you haven't given any updates on.

Never said that, lmao. Has the dutch descended into making up infantile lies?



>
Take your Koran, stick it up your ass and jump of a bridge. I wouldn't have breathed for 1 second if I was in your position, failure.


After I shit on your bible, faggot. And the only failure here is you, imagine being 5'11 in NL, LMAO. Imagine being poor too.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Most Muslim girls in the west are freaks and dtf when their parents aren’t around. See them when they go off to college


fuckin bullsht
keep making up stories


DOggo said:


> Keep coping. Happens all the time. The rate you see white women sucking Paki cock is extremely high.


higher compared to paki women going for white
prettty much a fact


DOggo said:


> Ok, nigger. Cry some more. "Paki women love white cock!!!!!!" -- meanwhile, just going outside disproves that. Apes, otherwise known as niggers, with a high opinion of themselves should remember that they're merely lowly subhumans whose kind can never come together to make a coherent, cohesive nation with a functional bureaucracy and judicial system. Instead, niggers can only fight amongst themselves. Niggers are 1 level below Hindustanis, Arabs, and whites. Devolved apes.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> >Not only did you just claim to fuck Dutch women which we all know your deluded shitskin ass didn't,
> 
> White women are the easiest women in the world. Fucking them is not an accomplishment.
> 
> ...


>White women are the easiest women in the world. Fucking them is not an accomplishment.

Don't think we've ever reached cope levels this high before, white women literally have terms here for ethnics like you thanks to stereotypes and thanks to how ugly and brown you guys usually are, keep coping though. 

>Lmao, dumb fuck. I was larping as my friend, who is an ISL high court lawyer.

Yeah obviously cause a retard like you wouldn't be able to classify as a janitor, it's cringy enough you felt the need to protect yourself by larping as someone else in the first place considering how ugly that bugged eyed subhuman was 😂

>Lol, 5'11 is nothing with good nutrition. 6'0 the bare minimum.

Keep coping, it's not considered tall but it's good enough to the point where face>height, just ask @Alexanderr
Btw:




Keep the copes coming, you're probably not even 5'9

>Never said that, lmao. Has the dutch descended into making up infantile lies?

Yeah and when you're confronted with it you just deny everything, sadly enough for you I left the discord cause I can't be bothered to care enough but you definitely said you were gonna come and threatened me several times, wish you did arrive some time tho. 

Not a christcuck, I'm not retarded enough to believe in some man in the sky controlling me. 
Oh and you can't act as if you mog me while being Paki, it doesn't work like that. Your friend alone would be considered ugly by 90% of women here


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> >White women are the easiest women in the world. Fucking them is not an accomplishment.
> 
> Don't think we've ever reached cope levels this high before, white women literally have terms here for ethnics like you thanks to stereotypes and thanks to how ugly and brown you guys usually are, keep coping though.
> 
> ...





>Don't think we've ever reached cope levels this high before, white women literally have terms here for ethnics like you thanks to stereotypes and thanks to how ugly and brown you guys usually are, keep coping though.

White women suck Paki cock. Everyone and their dad knows that, you deluded faggot.



>Yeah obviously cause a retard like you wouldn't be able to classify as a janitor, it's cringy enough you felt the need to protect yourself by larping as someone else in the first place considering how ugly that bugged eyed subhuman was 😂


Come back when you get a degree first, lmao. Attending a shit tier uni, and calling me a janitor jfl. I LARPed as him, because he asked me to? Lmao, no reason else.




>Keep coping, it's not considered tall but it's good enough to the point where face>height, just ask

Nope, 5'11 is not good enough in NL. Considering most dutch men are literally giants.





>Yeah and when you're confronted with it you just deny everything, sadly enough for you I left the discord cause I can't be bothered to care enough but you definitely said you were gonna come and threatened me several times, wish you did arrive some time tho.


doubling down, are we? "I HAD THE PROOOOOOFZ, BUT I DON'T!!!!!!!"



>Oh and you can't act as if you mog me while being Paki, it doesn't work like that. Your friend alone would be considered ugly by 90% of women here

Considering when he came to the UK, he got laid on the first week. You're still a virgin, btw.


----------



## Bullpill (Dec 3, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> View attachment 181113
> 
> 
> The hotter one was visibly nervous around me and giving me the 'i want to look up at you and suck your dick' eyes
> ...


 Yes go for it, muslim girls tend to be the most slutty.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> >Don't think we've ever reached cope levels this high before, white women literally have terms here for ethnics like you thanks to stereotypes and thanks to how ugly and brown you guys usually are, keep coping though.
> 
> White women suck Paki cock. Everyone and their dad knows that, you deluded faggot.
> 
> ...


Didn't read a single word, keep coping though, your species are seen as pigs here

You can kiss the asses of some dominant fetishizing white milfs maybe, that's all you will ever get


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

y'all coping while paki chadlites ripping a white girl pussy 
jfl @ psl loser coping with their delusions


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> Pak
> Take beurette pill
> 
> Take the beurette pill, muslim women are the slutiest
> Yes go for it, muslim girls tend to be the most slutty.


They're not the sluttiest women out there, that'd be black and white women but seeing them as some loyal Angelic women is below the average Pakistani IQ


Dante1 said:


> y'all coping while paki chadlites ripping a white girl pussy
> jfl @ psl loser coping with their delusions


Whats next? Just be Asian?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Whats next? Just be Asian?


considering even tolateforme is seeding white girls, it's a more legit theory than jbw


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> considering even tolateforme is seeding white girls, it's a more legit theory than jbw


LMAO he literally had to go out every single night and get drunk to get some remotely non obese girls and even then he told me he only gets fat and ugly girls. You're either trolling or suffering from brain damage at this point


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Didn't read a single word, keep coping though, your species are seen as pigs here
> 
> You can kiss the asses of some dominant fetishizing white milfs maybe, that's all you will ever get



Except we're not, lmao. White women suck Paki dick, and that's a fact. Keep denying it, the proof is out there.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Except we're not, lmao. White women suck Paki dick, and that's a fact. Keep denying it, the proof is out there.


Show me the "proof". All the scientific evidence out there supports my statement that WHITE MEN are in fact the most appealing to women of pretty much all races except of black women. 

The only way I could see this being possible would be rape crimes committed by your sort everyday, if that's the case I'm not surprised


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Dec 3, 2019)

Cleftcel said:


> when you're finished fucking her you should jizz all over a copy of the koran


? brah have some respect


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Show me the "proof". All the scientific evidence out there supports my statement that WHITE MEN are in fact the most appealing to women of pretty much all races except of black women.
> 
> The only way I could see this being possible would be rape crimes committed by your sort everyday, if that's the case I'm not surprised




Lol, all I'm seeing butthurt. Statistics are mathematical, not scientific. Still doesn't excuse the fact that you're deluded; white women love Paki cock.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lol, all I'm seeing butthurt. Statistics are mathematical, not scientific. Still doesn't excuse the fact that you're deluded; white women love Paki cock.


>you made a mistake in your sentence so I win!!! 

Once again no facts were given, keep coping to hide your ethnic eternal subhumanity


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> >you made a mistake in your sentence so I win!!!
> 
> Once again no facts were given, keep coping to hide your ethnic eternal subhumanity



except I mog you in every way. Cry some more for me, kike.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 3, 2019)

Strap a GoPro to your forehead and walk around. I don’t believe you.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> except I mog you in every way. Cry some more for me, kike.


Yeah the trolling is too obvious by now. Just know that deep down your soul is crippling thanks to the lack of white women's validation, shitskin.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Strap a GoPro to your forehead and walk around. I don’t believe you.


Also this


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Lmao, you're the deluded one. White women love Paki cock. The opposite isn't true


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> LMAO he literally had to go out every single night and get drunk to get some remotely non obese girls and even then he told me he only gets fat and ugly girls. You're either trolling or suffering from brain damage at this point


cope cope cope


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> cope cope cope


You can keep on wasting your entire day on here cause you know if you went outside in a country like the Netherlands the only IOIs you'd be getting are ones from obese ugly truecel women. Keep in mind I'm not even racist unless it's about pakis or gypsies but you guys are coping too much. If statistics showed that white men have it the worst in the dating market I'd agree. Get rid of your ego


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> All the scientific evidence out there supports my statement that WHITE MEN are in fact the most appealing





> Short, white men are more likely to go bald, according to a new study.











Joey Yung Cho-yee apologises for ‘supporting’ Hong Kong protests


Singer posted an image of herself wearing a face mask on Facebook, which mainland Chinese internet users deemed proof she backed anti-government rallies.




www.scmp.com


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> Joey Yung Cho-yee apologises for ‘supporting’ Hong Kong protests
> 
> 
> Singer posted an image of herself wearing a face mask on Facebook, which mainland Chinese internet users deemed proof she backed anti-government rallies.
> ...


LITERALLY HOW DOES THIS PROVE ANY OF YOUR POINTS, YOU LOW IQ BEING?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You can keep on wasting your entire day on here cause you know if you went outside in a country like the Netherlands the only IOIs you'd be getting are ones from obese ugly truecel women. Keep in mind I'm not even racist unless it's about pakis or gypsies but you guys are coping too much. If statistics showed that white men have it the worst in the dating market I'd agree. Get rid of your ego


stats from a country with a majority population hmmmmm


Gudru said:


> LITERALLY HOW DOES THIS PROVE ANY OF YOUR POINTS, YOU LOW IQ BEING?


balding makes people undesirable 
white men are more likely to bald jfl


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Yeah the trolling is too obvious by now. Just know that deep down your soul is crippling thanks to the lack of white women's validation, shitskin.
> 
> Also this




Imagine needing validation, lmao. I seek no strings attached sex most of the time. This whole thread just shines light on your Napoleon's complex, kiddo.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> Joey Yung Cho-yee apologises for ‘supporting’ Hong Kong protests
> 
> 
> Singer posted an image of herself wearing a face mask on Facebook, which mainland Chinese internet users deemed proof she backed anti-government rallies.
> ...


How is that last thing you sent even related to the thing you made up in the first place? Jfl I'm dead


DOggo said:


> Imagine needing validation, lmao. I seek no strings attached sex most of the time. This whole thread just shines light on your Napoleon's complex, kiddo.


Cope some more


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> How is that last thing you sent even related to the thing you made up in the first place? Jfl I'm dead
> 
> Cope some more




Ok, manlet virgin.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> stats from a country with a majority population hmmmmm
> 
> balding makes people undesirable
> white men are more likely to bald jfl


You need to commit suicide, theres no other way for you to ever escape this type of retardation, if anything this would prove my point even more considering it'd mean that whites could generally be bald and STILL be more appealing


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You need to commit suicide, theres no other way for you to ever escape this type of retardation, if anything this would prove my point even more considering it'd mean that whites could generally be bald and STILL be more appealing


wow major cope


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> Ok, manlet virgin.


Not a Manlet or virgin, you're the prime example of coping. Imagine not believing validation is a natural human need, your double digit IQ is showing



Dante1 said:


> wow major cope


Le epic retard


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo is quite smart tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> DOggo is quite smart tbh


I'm having so much fun destroying both of you 😂 I had a crazy good day and got decent grades back and I'm just chilling at this point. It's like tossing away a basketball all the time and waiting for it to come back so you can throw it away again


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm having so much fun destroying both of you 😂 I had a crazy good day and got decent grades back and *I'm just chilling at this point*. It's like tossing away a basketball all the time and waiting for it to come back so you can throw it away again


 i am not even trying which is evident, u on the hand are getting too invested into this #inceltrait


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Not a Manlet or virgin, you're the prime example of coping. Imagine not believing validation is a natural human need, your double digit IQ is showing
> 
> 
> Le epic retard




I am a God to you, faggot. The only validation you'll ever need is when your faggot arse gets filled by BBCs. My IQ is higher than yours too.


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> I am a God to you, faggot. The only validation you'll ever need is when your faggot arse gets filled by BBCs.


stop acting up lol

you aren't a God and and you talk like you are a 7ft 350lb BBC but you are more like a 5ft 8 framcel paki


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> i am not even trying which is evident, u on the hand are getting too invested into this #inceltrait


Because I enjoy arguing. If you're serious about not trying I hope you deep down realize how fucked you are thanks to your phenotype. I'm saying that cause I'm a nice person and you need to be aware of your flaws/failos


Chadelite said:


> stop acting up lol
> 
> you aren't a God and and you talk like you are a 7ft 350lb BBC but you are more like a 5ft 8 framcel paki


Exactly. But he's trolling so it's whatever


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> stop acting up lol
> 
> you aren't a God and and you talk like you are a 7ft 350lb BBC but you are more like a 5ft 8 framcel paki




You're a Gangu critter. I wouldn't talk if I were you. The worst of the worst. If you're dalit, which you probably are, you'd be considered the worst of the worst of the worst. Now cry for me, Dindu street shitter.


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You're a Gangu critter. I wouldn't talk if I were you. The worst of the worst. If you're dalit, which you probably are, you'd be considered the worst of the worst of the worst. Now cry for me, Dindu street shitter.


i ain't indian but i love to larp as one


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Because I enjoy arguing. If you're serious about not trying* I hope you deep down realize how fucked you* are thanks to your phenotype. I'm saying that cause I'm a nice person and you need to be aware of your flaws/failos


my gandy phenotype vs your mayo balding ass jfl


----------



## Bullpill (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm having so much fun destroying both of you 😂 I had a crazy good day and got decent grades back and I'm just chilling at this point. It's like tossing away a basketball all the time and waiting for it to come back so you can throw it away again


If you want to triggered them even more use this


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> my gandy phenotype vs your mayo balding ass jfl


Gandy is a North Western White man, you on the other hand most likely originate from a country where people are still thrown off of buildings for not accepting the national faith


Bullpill said:


> If you want to triggered them even more use this


Brutal BBC pill


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Gandy is a North Western White man, you on the other hand most likely originate from a country where people are still thrown off of buildings for not accepting the national faith


gandy is ethnic keep coping son 
Meds arent white


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 3, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> If you want to triggered them even more use this


lol pakistan is in the red zone


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> gandy is ethnic keep coping son
> Meds arent white


Even though that's bullshit since meds still fit in the same genetic cluster that'd be irrelevant since he's from the UK


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Dec 3, 2019)

ok time to log off bye bye


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Even though that's bullshit since meds still fit in the same genetic cluster that'd be irrelevant since he's from the UK


cope cope cope


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> >Keep coping, it's not considered tall but it's good enough to the point where face>height, just ask
> 
> Nope, 5'11 is not good enough in NL. Considering most dutch men are literally giants.


5’11 is enough for most women and that’s coming from someone which is 6’3 and was born and raised in the Netherlands. The average height for a woman here is like 5’7.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> cope cope cope


That's enough internet for today


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> If you want to triggered them even more use this


fake stats


> [Lynn’s other source is the world penis size website*. These are both self-published sources that have not been independently verified*. A blogger named _Ethnic Muse _has carefully examined this site’s references and found that a number of articles listed on the site either do not exist under the name given or do not discuss penis size at all /QUOTE]


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> 5’11 is enough for most women and that’s coming from someone which is 6’3 and was born and raised in the Netherlands. The average height for a woman here is like 5’7.




Cope, supreme cope. You have to 5"+, so the average male has to be like 6'0-6'2.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> 5’11 is enough for most women and that’s coming from someone which is 6’3 and was born and raised in the Netherlands. The average height for a woman here is like 5’7.


Exactly, it's far from ideal in overall life and interactions but calling it manlet is a clear sign he's never set foot on this country


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Most Muslim girls in the west are freaks and dtf when their parents aren’t around. See them when they go off to college


fr bro there's this random Muslim chick I'm seein in like every porn vid


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

According to wiki 
avg height is 5'11 in netherland


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> According to wiki
> avg height is 5'11 in netherland


... Your point is?


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> According to wiki
> avg height is 5'11 in netherland



weighed down by the old fucks. put +3" to that to make it more accurate.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> ... Your point is?


Bruh.........u trynna act dumb or were u born that way


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> Bruh.........u trynna act dumb or were u born that way


No I don't get what you're trying to achieve by saying the average height is 5'11 when that was literally one of my first comments


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> weighed down by the old fucks. put +3" to that to make it more accurate.


Have you ever even been here?


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Have you ever even been here?




You're an idiot if you don't think old people affect the mean height of a nation.


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You're an idiot if you don't think old people affect to the mean height of a nation.


Of course they do, but I’m asking you whether you’ve ever even been here.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> You're an idiot if you don't think old people affect the mean height of a nation.


Yeah cause obviously you know better as a keyboard warrior than some 6'3 16 year old kid that lives here


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Yeah cause obviously you know better as a keyboard warrior than some 6'3 16 year old kid that lives here




i've been to the nl, the average is like 6'0-6'1. Stop deluding yourself, you're tiny.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> i've been to the nl, the average is like 6'0-6'1. Stop deluding yourself, you're tiny.


You're a retard, even if that was true which it isn't 5'11 would be 2 INCHES below the overall average height MAX making it a very little difference


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You're a retard, even if that was true which it isn't 5'11 would be 2 INCHES below the overall average height MAX making it a very little difference



lol, no. Manlets like you look disgusting, stop deluding yourself. 6'0 is the magic number, accept it.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 3, 2019)

boyo time to end the thread tbh


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Dec 3, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Bruh face reality I am muslim my self but this is the reality sisters in the West kinda corrupted not all but a lot


Yeah it's TRUE lmao, not even in the west, in our countries too, thank God my future wifes are good family girls


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> lol, no. Manlets like you look disgusting, stop deluding yourself. 6'0 is the magic number, accept it.


Shittiest bait of the day/10


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Shittiest bait of the day/10



ok, manlet.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOggo said:


> ok, manlet.


Keep coping for me


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 3, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


>





FatJattMofo said:


> This account is swnt by the chinese government nice try china


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Keep coping for me


manlet.


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You're a retard, even if that was true which it isn't 5'11 would be 2 INCHES below the overall average height MAX making it a very little difference


"DOggo said:
i've been to the nl, the average is like 6'0-6'1. Stop deluding yourself, you're tiny."

@Alexanderr 
I think he is a legit 5'8" manlet and you should let him be, because from down there you can't really tell the difference between 5'11" and 6'1" srg ngl. Many chicks who are 5'7" or 5'8" guess my height as 6'3" despite me being only 6'1" , omegalul.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


>


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 3, 2019)

looking good baby girl


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 3, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> "DOggo said:
> i've been to the nl, the average is like 6'0-6'1. Stop deluding yourself, you're tiny."
> 
> @Alexanderr
> I think he is a legit 5'8" manlet and you should let him be, because from down there you can't really tell the difference between 5'11" and 6'1" srg ngl. Many chicks who are 5'7" or 5'8" guess my height as 6'3" despite me being only 6'1" , omegalul.


Tbh


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Tbh


ngl


----------



## Titbot (Dec 3, 2019)

Stingray said:


> OP I have some bad news..
> View attachment 181395


Can you do mine, please?


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 3, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> View attachment 181113
> 
> 
> The hotter one was visibly nervous around me and giving me the 'i want to look up at you and suck your dick' eyes
> ...


She was most likely checking out your subhumanity bro


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 3, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> View attachment 181117


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 3, 2019)

Stingray said:


> OP I have some bad news..
> View attachment 181395



Cope



I hope to get famous from this thread and have smelly fanatics like Doggo condemning me worldwide.

Then all the Hojabis worldwide will contact me and get serviced by my Haram meat


----------



## DOggo (Dec 3, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> "DOggo said:
> i've been to the nl, the average is like 6'0-6'1. Stop deluding yourself, you're tiny."
> 
> @Alexanderr
> I think he is a legit 5'8" manlet and you should let him be, because from down there you can't really tell the difference between 5'11" and 6'1" srg ngl. Many chicks who are 5'7" or 5'8" guess my height as 6'3" despite me being only 6'1" , omegalul.




All this to hide that your friends are manlets? sad, v sad


----------



## robtical (Dec 3, 2019)

I agree with this hijabi thing, i have noticed it myself. They have libido but are scared/shy to go talk to guy. But they do not get approached a lot if at all(Idk about west i live in asia), because people tend to stay away from them but that does not mean they do not desire to have sex. If you got the guts, go for it. Could be easy lays.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 4, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> giving me the 'i want to look up at you and suck your dick' eyes


It's good to tell yourself this. It adds confidence.
Also know, that this is common though that men overestimate a female her interest in him. I do it also, higghly likely.
Some resources, to show I'm not talking out of my ass with my statement (there is many research, conclisive data on this subject matter)









How Men Overestimate Women's Sexual Interest in Them


... and what women get wrong about men's interest.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Deleted member 1727 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm sorry OP, but you look like total shit.


----------



## ExCel (Dec 6, 2019)

DOggo said:


> All this to hide that your friends are manlets? sad, v sad


Paki girls are the most notorious hoes in Canada too lmfao


----------



## Ada Mustang (Dec 6, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 181121


Ritalin wanabee


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 6, 2019)

NeetSupremacist said:


> I'm sorry OP, but you look like total shit.



This what your mom looks up and sees when she's 'making ends meet' to pay for your neet lifestyle


----------



## Deleted member 1727 (Dec 6, 2019)

Holymanro said:


> This what your mom looks up and sees when she's 'making ends meet' to pay for your neet lifestyle
> View attachment 184229



You look like shit sorry OP, but you literally look like a subhuman. Subhumans need to know their place.


----------



## Syrianslayer (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Most Muslim girls in the west are freaks and dtf when their parents aren’t around. See them when they go off to college


Simply false


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Syrianslayer said:


> Simply false


That’s cope. Muslim girls educated in western schools and brought up in western culture are not modest. They’ll wear the hijab and drink alcohol in the same setting


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 6, 2019)

narrow face = over


----------

